# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  ضوابط تنفيذ عقوبه الجلد

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 فيما يلي نص المنشور المتعلق بتنفيذ عقوبه الجلد الذي اصدره رئيس القضاء

منشور جنائي رقم (1) لسنة 1998م
التاريخ : 15 مارس 1998م
عقوبة الجلد
إعمالاً لنص المادة 212 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لسنة1991 م أصدر المنشور الآتي نصه:
لقد تلاحظ أن بعض المحاكم عند توقيعها لعقوبة الجلد لا تتقيد بالضوابط الشرعية المنصوص عليها بالقانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م وقانون الإجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1991م والمنشورات السارية في هذا الصد .
ففيما عدا جرائم الحدود فإن تعيين وتقدير العقوبة التعزيرية المناسبة يحكمه نص المادة 38 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م وهي تنص علي أنه عند تعيين وتقدير العقوبة التعزيرية يجب مراعاة جميع الظروف المخففة أو المشددة وبوجه خاص درجة المسئولية والبواعث علي الجريمة وخطورة الفعل وجسامة الضرر وخطورة شخصية الجاني ومركزه وسوابقه وسائر الظروف التي اكتنفت الواقعة وبموجب المادة 35 من القانون الجنائي لسنة1991م وفيما عدا جرائم الحدود فإنه لا يحكم بالجلد علي من بلغ الستين من عمره ولا علي المريض الذي يعرِّض الجلد حياته للخطر أو يضاعف عليه المرض وفي حالة سقوط عقوبة الجلد بسبب العمر أو المرض يعاقب الجاني بعقوبة بديلة وعند تنفيذ عقوبة الجلد يجب علي المحكمة مراعاة الضوابط الآتية :

نص المادة 190(2) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية علي أن ينفذ الحكم فوراً رغم إستئنافه فيما عدا بعض الأحكام ومنها عقوبة الجلد والحكمة من ذلك أن عقوبة الجلد لا يمكن الرجوع عنها إذا ما تم تنفيذها وألغيت لاحقاً بواسطة المحكمة الإستئنافية ونصت المادة 194(1) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية علي أن تراعي المحكمة الحالة الصحية للمحكوم عليه والوقت المناسب للتنفيذ بحيث لا يضار المحكوم عليه بأكثر مما هو مقصود من العقوبة ويستتبع ذلك عرض المحكوم عليه للكشف الطبي لمعرفة حالته الصحية ويجوز للقاضي في هذه الحالة الإفراج عنه بالتعهد مع الضمانة أو الكفالة وفقاً للمادة 192(1)من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وتنص المادة 194 (3) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية علي أنه إذا تعذَّر تنفيذ الحكم بالجلد بسبب الحالة الصحية للمحكوم عليه فيجب رفع الأمر إلي المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم لإتخاذ ما تراه مناسباً وبموجب المادة 197(ج) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية فإنه إذا تبيَّن للقاضي أو من يخلفه أثناء تنفيذ عقوبة الجلد أن أن الحالة الصحية للجاني لم تعد تتحمل ما بقي من العقوبة فعليه إيقاف الجلد ورفع الأمر للمحكمة المختصة.
أما بالنسبة للمرأة فقد أوصانا الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم بالنساء خيراً وإمتثالاً لقوله الكريم يجب أن تعامل المرأة معاملة خاصة لظروفها الطبيعية ولا يلجأ لهذه العقوبة إلا في حالة الضرورة القصوى باستثناء جرائم الحدود علي أن تنفذ العقوبة بعد الكشف الطبي وبعد إستيفاء فرص الطعن إذا رغبت المحكوم عليها 

والله ولي التوفيق ،،،


*

----------

